# Southern Most Higher Vertical Peaks in New England?



## Talisman (Jun 1, 2006)

What are some of the furthest south higher verticle peaks in Southern New England?  In Vermont Stratton Mtn (~1,900 ft), Ascutney (~2,500 ft), Killington (~2,000 (depending on the trail).  What are some others?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 1, 2006)

Pico, Magic, Mt Snow and Okemo are in that range. This sounds like an SAT question.


----------



## gustmouse (Jun 1, 2006)

Mt. Greylock


----------



## marcski (Jun 1, 2006)

The Beast and Jiminy, Butternut and Catamount are all over 1000.

If you extend this to include New York, the catskills areas are substantial at lower lattitudes.  Both Windham and Hunter are over 1500.  Plattekill and Belleayre are over 1000.


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> The Beast and Jiminy, Butternut and Catamount are all over 1000.
> 
> If you extend this to include New York, the catskills areas are substantial at lower lattitudes.  Both Windham and Hunter are over 1500.  Plattekill and Belleayre are over 1000.


This is a hiking thread...


----------



## marcski (Jun 1, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> This is a hiking thread...



Doh! I suppose it would be prudent to look at which forum the thread that i'm posting to is in!

And I thought Greylock was a joke!


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 2, 2006)

So low starting elevation & summit.

Bear from Route 41 starts below 800 feet & the top is 2316 so you have 1516+ of gain.
Monadnock depending on the trailhead is around 1700.  Everett from Route 41 will be similar, starting a little higher I believe but it's 286 feet higher at the top too.

Ascutney sounds iffy at 2500 but it's closer to CT River & it's just over 3100 feet so maybe.

Bennington is under 700 Feet but I don't have an elevatuion for Manchester, VT  The Burr & Burton trail starts near town & ascends ro Mt. Equinox's 3800+ summit so I'm guessing that it is a bit over 2500 feet.  Dorset near by is 3804 or there about so I would think it's got a pretty hefty climb involved.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Bear from Route 41 starts below 800 feet & the top is 2316 so you have 1516+ of gain.


Is it that much? I never would have guessed. It's a great little hike. Gotta head back up there soon...


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jun 2, 2006)

Mt. Equinox

Mt. Monadnock

Glebe Mt.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 3, 2006)

The 1500 feet is spread out on approx. 3 miles so that is only 500 ft per mile so it seems easy except in those couple of steeper places.


----------



## Mark S (Jun 3, 2006)

Glastenbury Mountain - just outside of Bennington, VT.  At 3,748 feet, it just misses qualifying as a NEHH peak - if I remember right, it's right around 2K vertical from the trailhead.


----------



## teachski (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm not sure of the vert. but Gap Mountain in Troy, NH is a nice little hike.  It is right near Monadnock and is sometimes refered to as Little Monadnock.  (There's even remnants of a "Lost Ski Area" on the mountain if you explore off the beaten path.  Some pictures here:  http://www.nelsap.org/nh/gap.html )

Also, there are some trails on Mt. Wachusett (not ski trails, hiking trails).

Neither of these are terribly challenging but make for nice family hikes or hikes for novices.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 4, 2006)

would you consider morgan, percival, and belknap to be southern new england? cardigan perhaps as well, though that is close to the white mountain region. i think a lot of the examples given really are central new england. southern new england has always been seperated by the MA border, imo.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 5, 2006)

If I divide NE into three sections then central would be southern VT & NH but if in two sections I go as far as Ascutney, Dorset, Stratton & Monadnock.

Killington would be gateway to Northern NE in VT, For Lakes Region I guess the lake is my divider, south shore is south, North shore is north., for Maine, except for Kittery area, it's all north


----------



## gustmouse (Jun 5, 2006)

Connecticut, Rhode Island and Massachusetts are the Southern New Engand sates.


----------



## gustmouse (Jun 5, 2006)

States, MT Berlin is a a 2800 foot Taconic mountain in Massachusetts on the border with New York. But I’m not sure how high it's above it’s base. But has a open summit with a great views of Greylock!


----------

